# Photos of a marvellous trip in Iceland on june !!!



## JBMMV (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi from France!  

 Here's some photos from more than 5000 taken during a trip in Iceland on June. Iceland is truly a wonderful country.

 It's a delight for birdwatchers too!  

 Here's some photos of landscapes taken throughout the Iceland tour.

JB  














































































































































You can also make a tour on my website ¤¤¤ Jean-Baptiste MERILLOT - Author photographer  Studio  Sport  Nature & Wildlife photos ¤¤¤ to see a lot of other photos of this trip.

There's a panoramic gallery too.

Have a good day!

JB


----------



## Jane58 (Oct 20, 2009)

WOW!  What a great trip this must have been!  Thanks for sharing these with us!!!  I'm a sucker for a good waterfall, but also love the macro shot of the bugs!!!  Such a great bunch of pictures to show off the country!


----------



## JBMMV (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi Jane,

thanks for your reply. If you want to see much more waterfalls, please visit the Iceland gallery on my website !

JB


----------



## danir (Oct 20, 2009)

Wonderful series.

Dani


----------



## BmDubb (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow.. All are beautiful... GREAT job


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Oct 20, 2009)

last 5 pics are the best! Just wonderful!


----------



## brad89300 (Oct 20, 2009)

Awesome pictures, I thoroughly enjoy each one.


----------



## teneighty23 (Oct 20, 2009)

Very beautiful! what an incredible place! i have wanted to go there for so long, it looks so awesome! incredible shots!


----------



## JBMMV (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi,

thanks a lot for your message...

JB


----------



## UUilliam (Nov 29, 2009)

oh my, I am guessing the first few are multiple exposures? or you used a CPL?
Mann the sky in those is simply wonderful and the landscape is bliss
also, the water is stunningly ice blue and very calm looks great (Y)


----------



## shanemono4 (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow I love the waterfall shots.  Amazing!


----------



## thebeatles (Dec 1, 2009)

Those are some wonderful photos.   What a beautiful place!  Thank you for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## JBMMV (Dec 1, 2009)

UUilliam said:


> oh my, I am guessing the first few are multiple exposures? or you used a CPL?
> Mann the sky in those is simply wonderful and the landscape is bliss
> also, the water is stunningly ice blue and very calm looks great (Y)



hi, no CPL, but double treatment with RAW, one file with exposure on 0, one with -1 EV for the sky. then, I apply a layer mask with vertical gradient between the two layers. (sorry for my poor english).

JB :meh:


----------



## JBMMV (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi,

thanks for all your messages.

Now, all photos taken in Iceland are online on my website on the galleries section http://www.merillot.fr

JB


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 2, 2009)

Wonderful images, must have been a "marvellous" trip.


----------



## Sachphotography (Dec 2, 2009)

Thats just so not fair..... Those scenes would take months to shoot!!
Great series my friend.


----------



## Yemme (Dec 3, 2009)

I love them.. I feel like I was there... Great shots.


----------

